# You folks will get a laugh out of this...



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

A friend of mine is a local patrolman and called my cell phone during his shift, which I thought was odd. He explained to me that he had a car stopped that was from MA, and the owner/operator was a young-looking girl who had a Worcester County Reserve Deputy Sheriff badge in her wallet. I explained to him what it meant (or doesn't mean), then suggested he ask her how many clambakes she had to attend or how much money she had to donate to get it. He asked her, to which she replied dead seriously, "$50, a lady I work with has a relative on the department. I thought I was writing a check for some charity, the sheriff must have really liked me to give me the badge too!" 

GIGGED!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Standby....im writing a check.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha ha I knew that one would go over well on here!

Just another dumb ski bunny...can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats awsome!! Wish I was the one who pulled her over!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Pix ?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*APPLY TO BECOME A RESERVE DEPUTY SHERIFF!*

The Reserve Deputy Sheriff's Association is a 501(c)(3) tax-exempt charitable organization responsible for the Sheriff's community outreach and charity programs. Individuals who represent many of Worcester County's most distinguished neighborhood activists and civic leaders are chosen from each community to assist with our service efforts. If you'd like to apply to join the Association, please submit a written request to:

*Deputy Sheriff's Association, Inc.
P.O. Box 3477
Worcester, MA 01613

Or for more information, please call President of the Association, 
Mr. Ron Valerio, at: 508.831.9838

Does one get LEOSA? I'm thinking that if one gets a Constable Badge and one of these they get LEOSA! 

*


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Step one: secure reserve badge.

Step two: hold badge like a Chinese throwing star.

Step three: chuck badge as far as possible into the woods.

Step four: insert total fine amount in lower right-hand box.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

SinePari said:


> Step one: secure reserve badge.
> 
> Step two: hold badge like a Chinese throwing star.
> 
> ...


:rofl:..LMAO


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG That made me laugh hard enough to snort!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

StbbrnMedic said:


> OMG That made me laugh hard enough to snort!!! LMAO!!!


 WOW when I first read this I thought you said, "That made me laugh hard enough I'm short!"


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

fra444 said:


> WOW when I first read this I thought you said, "That made me laugh hard enough I'm short!"


 :L:

Bite me:FM:


----------



## CLOWN PATROL (May 25, 2009)

I'm waiting for the day I hit the jackpot, when I stop someone who sports a gold CMPS badge at me-Haven't seen those ASSPIRATES in Worcester yet-then again we don't have any bike races.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> *Does one get LEOSA? I'm thinking that if one gets a Constable Badge and one of these they get LEOSA! *





> In order to be covered as a "qualified law enforcement officer," a person must meet each and every one of the following criteria: He or she must be (1) "an employee of a governmental agency"; (2) "is authorized by law to engage in or supervise the prevention, detection, investigation, or prosecution of, or the incarceration of any person for, any violation of law"; (3) has "statutory powers of arrest"; (4) "is authorized by the agency to carry a firearm"; (5) "is not the subject of any disciplinary action by the agency"; (6) "meets standards, if any, established by the agency which require the employee to regularly qualify in the use of a firearm"; and (7) "is not prohibited by Federal law from receiving a firearm." In addition, the privilege conferred by the law applies only when the individual "is not under the influence of alcohol or another intoxicating or hallucinatory drug or substance.
> 
> In order to exercise the privilege, the LEOSA-qualified individual must carry "the photographic identification issued by the governmental agency for which the individual is employed as a law enforcement officer."


 I don't know that they would qualify under the sixth section, though I suppose a sheriff could have NO standards, and one would be all set.


----------

